# HELP powder coating HELP



## cda (Mar 11, 2016)

Not sure if I have ever done plan review for powder coating or it has been to long.

2009 IFC

*1501.1 Scope.* This chapter shall apply to locations or areas where any of the following activities are conducted:

3. The application of combustible powders when applied by powder spray guns, electrostatic powder spray guns, fluidized beds or electrostatic fluidized beds.

a. Can not find defintion for "Combustible Powder" in the I Code

b. Take it if I do have a true "powder coating " operation cannot use open faced booth?

*SECTION 1506 POWDER COATING*

*1506.1 General.* Operations using finely ground particles of protective finishing material applied in dry powder form by a fluidized bed, an electrostatic fluidized bed, powder spray guns or electrostatic powder spray guns shall comply with this section. In addition to :Next('./icod_ifc_2009_15_par127.htm')'>Section 1506, :Next('./icod_ifc_2009_15_par141.htm')'>Section 1507 shall apply to fixed electrostatic equipment used in powder coating operations.

*1506.2 Location.* Powder coating operations shall be conducted in enclosed powder coating rooms, enclosed powder coating facilities which are ventilated or ventilated spray booths

c. MSDS I am looking at does not have much information

Has a 704 of "1" Fire

Has a "MEC" of MEC >/= 26g/m3

no other testing data??

Any help would be apprecatied !!!!


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2016)

Never mind found the few answers I needed, plus the coffee finally kicked in.

Appears can be done in a properly constructed booth.

And Combustible powder is defined in NFPA  33,,,    NFPA 33 2016

3.3.4 Combustible Powder.   Any finely divided solid coating material that is capable of being ignited.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 11, 2016)

cda

Also see IFC 2012, section 2406, powder coating


----------



## cda (Mar 11, 2016)

> cdaAlso see IFC 2012, section 2406, powder coating


Thanks not much change.

Just kept reading the requirements wrong.  Not enough commas,,,


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 11, 2016)

Coffee is a wonderful thing...


----------

